# My 1st lotion bars



## TJ (Dec 24, 2012)

Here are the lotion bars I made today. They are my first lotion bars and I must say I love them! I'm used to the store bought liquid lotion that either sinks into your skin not really leaving them feeling very soft afterwards, or the extra greasy kind that takes a million years to get worked in. But this! I don't know if its the wax or the cocoa butter but my hands still feel soft and "coated" (not in a gross or bad way). They are amazing! I'm really happy with how they turned out.   
I used:

Grape seed oil
Coconut oil
Rice bran oil
Cocoa butter
Candelilla wax
Mica and kaolin clay


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2012)

Very pretty! Is the sheen from the flash or do they really have a shimmery look?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice! maybe one of these days I'll learn to make lotion bars.


----------



## TJ (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you! Yes they are actually shimmery from the shimmer mica i put in.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2012)

Very cool effect. I never used mica in lotion bars. Actually, I never even thought of it.


----------



## deg195 (Dec 25, 2012)

These look great!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 25, 2012)

love the look of these bars , very nice . question : is the main purpose of lotion bars is to hydrate the skin and supply nutriments making it supple ? is the cleaning factor lowered and the conditioning characteristics raised ? trying to understand what a lotion bar really is .


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 29, 2012)

TJ ... is lotion bars for after a shower,or is it a conditioning soap ?


----------



## SudsyKat (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful - and so silky looking. Would you be willing to share your recipe? Can't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## darby (Dec 29, 2012)

Im curious too...how do you make a lotion bar..is it make the same way as making cp soap?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 29, 2012)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Very nice! maybe one of these days I'll learn to make lotion bars.



Easiest thing ever! Melt equal parts beeswax, a butter like shea or cocoa, and coconut oil in an old canning jar or pyrex measuring cup inside a pot of water! Pour into molds and pop in the freezer for about half an hour! Then you have lotion bars!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lion Of Judah said:


> TJ ... is lotion bars for after a shower,or is it a conditioning soap ?



I use them after I shower! You rub them in your hands to melt the oil a bit, then you smooth it over your skin! I love them because you are essentially feeding your skin the good nutrients of the oils!


----------



## WallFlower (Dec 29, 2012)

Lion Of Judah said:


> TJ ... is lotion bars for after a shower,or is it a conditioning soap ?





SudsyKat said:


> Beautiful - and so silky looking. Would you be willing to share your recipe? Can't hurt to ask, right?





darby said:


> Im curious too...how do you make a lotion bar..is it make the same way as making cp soap?



Lotion bars don't clean. They are for any time your skin is feeling dry or if you put a fragrance in it and you just want to smell pretty. 

I used Swiftcraftymonkey's formula for lotion bars. I believe it went something like:
33% wax
33% butter
34% liquid oils

And you can use any oil/wax/butter you want. Theres no calculating like in CP soap. Of course you will get different results with different oils/waxes/butters.

You just measure everything out, melt it all down, pour it, let it set (I put mine in the freezer for a half hour). Its kind of like melt and pour soap I guess


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you guys very much , i understand what a "lotion bar" is now. i am also interesting in making some to go with my soaps . if i formulate anything i will be sure to put it up


----------



## SudsyKat (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing the recipe. I'm curious how the sparkly mica worked out for you? Did it show on your skin? I have some cosmetic grade glitter (very fine) that I could add. Has anyone had any luck with that? I think I'll post a separate question about the glitter thing as well.:smile:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lion Of Judah said:


> Thank you guys very much , i understand what a "lotion bar" is now. i am also interesting in making some to go with my soaps . if i formulate anything i will be sure to put it up



You will never go back to lotion!


----------



## semplice (Jan 7, 2013)

Edited bc I didn't see page 2, and the answers were already given.


----------



## paillo (Mar 24, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! I never thought of adding shimmer mica to lotion bars, but will have to rethink that!!!


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 24, 2013)

SudsyKat said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the recipe. I'm curious how the sparkly mica worked out for you? Did it show on your skin? I have some cosmetic grade glitter (very fine) that I could add. Has anyone had any luck with that? I think I'll post a separate question about the glitter thing as well.:smile:



I dont think it showed up on my skin. But i didnt really get a chance to use them very much because my mom and grandma kind of took them all lol. Never used glitter before though it soumds like an interesting idea that might work!


----------



## christinak (Mar 24, 2013)

I made mine in the push up tubes from bramble berry...but they don't stay pushed up.  If you use a dial up type you can keep them in your bookbag or purse and have them whenevery you want and never worry about the goopy mess regular lotion can make!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 24, 2013)

christinak said:


> I made mine in the push up tubes from bramble berry...but they don't stay pushed up.  If you use a dial up type you can keep them in your bookbag or purse and have them whenevery you want and never worry about the goopy mess regular lotion can make!



Unless your bag in a hot place. Lol


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 24, 2013)

What about scents in lotion bars?


----------



## kellistarr (Mar 24, 2013)

I like the shape!  The Mica Shimmer is a very nice touch.


----------

